# 2 1/2 years down the line into my weight loss



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

You two look great! I love your pony! I am struggling with losing weight as well. Do you have a plan that you follow?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Do we get to see pics when you can wear the new jacket? Your determination deserves a lot of credit.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

You should be very proud of yourself!! Weight is always a struggle and sometimes it can feel like you're going nowhere fast. 

For almost three years, I weighed right about 270lbs (123kg) and hated myself. I tried changing my diet and I got plenty of exercise. Still couldn't get the weight to budge. Then, about eight months ago, I started a new position and due to stress and lack of time, I've been losing weight like crazy. As of this morning, I weigh 212lbs (96kg)! My goal is to be back down to 160lbs (73kg) and then I'll treat myself to a whole new wardrobe. 

Keep up the awesome work!!


----------

